# Best Cycle for size n strength



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there

i want to go on a cycle and put on size and strength.

I have the following

Black Widow Test 400

Dianabol 10mg (100)

Oxymetholone (anapolon 50)

Sustanon 250

Virormone 100

Whats the best cycle... help me out guys


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Any combination of the above would be fine. What cycle did you propose to do?

SD


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Any combination of the above would be fine. What cycle did you propose to do?
> 
> SD


 :thumb :you entertain me so much!!!! :thumb:

and as for what cycle, If you got the gear and no idea, keep it simple one compound 8-10wks and 3-4wk pct  or research more put together a cycle and ask "does this need altering".


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

test sust n oxys mate ull get huge


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

get me big said:


> :thumb :you entertain me so much!!!! :thumb:
> 
> and as for what cycle, If you got the gear and no idea, keep it simple one compound 8-10wks and 3-4wk pct  or research more put together a cycle and ask "does this need altering".


8-10 weeks? how much shall i take of what each week?

n 3-4wk pct? (pct what does that mean)


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Read this for PCT:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html

Also what are your stats and cycle history? This will help when recommending dosages to you etc


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

get me big said:


> :thumb :you entertain me so much!!!! :thumb:
> 
> and as for what cycle, If you got the gear and no idea, keep it simple one compound 8-10wks and 3-4wk pct  *or research more* put together a cycle and ask "does this need altering".


I would have though picking more experienced guys brains is called "RESEARCH" IMO anyway...

He has at his diposal those compounds, how else would "YOU" suggest he researches the best way to use the compounds at hand in most effective manner???

Read posts like yours no doubt lol

Ps to Original poster

Mate I will post later how i would run, busy at mo:thumbup1:


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I would have though picking more experienced guys brains is called "RESEARCH" IMO anyway...
> 
> He has at his diposal those compounds, how else would "YOU" suggest he researches the best way to use the compounds at hand in most effective manner???
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> Thanks mate!


what would help is quatities of each you have:lol: :lol:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Black Widow Test 400

Dianabol 10mg (100)

Oxymetholone (anapolon 50)

Sustanon 250

Virormone 100

Depends on your previous usage, you don't want to do a SHIC on your second cycle lol.

I think the best for strength and mass would be a combination of Test/Tren/Oxy or Dbol...

You'll probably get some decent bloat but your strength will shoot up. Provided you eat enough you'll gain size...

Get a reply up soon Hulk Joe, want to see you advice.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

estfna said:


> Black Widow Test 400
> 
> Dianabol 10mg (100)
> 
> ...


I need how much he has of each, he could have 500 vials of sus:thumb:

or just one









lol


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> Hi there
> 
> i want to go on a cycle and put on size and strength.
> 
> ...


Personally I would do sust 250 at 1ml a wk for 8-10 wk.

Pct = Clomid 100/50/50/50 Nolva 40/40/20/20.(Make this a mandotry in your cycles in the future, just so you get the habbit of it). Hcg can be taken if wanted.

I have sugested this because I don't know what level your at.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

jw007 said:


> what would help is quatities of each you have:lol: :lol:


i have 15 x 1ml sus

10ml black widow test 400

oxymetholone 100 tablets

test enthate 10 x 1ml test vials

also have

proviron 90 tablets

clomid 90 tablets

Tomaxfin 60 tablets

virormone 10ml

dbol 500 (5mg each tab)

n can get hold of hcg

and anythin else i need


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> i have 15 x 1ml sus
> 
> 10ml black widow test 400
> 
> ...


cool:thumbup1:

how much you weigh and how tall and how many cycles you done mate???

how long training??

Dont worry not going to flame, just want to see max i can safely dose you up with:beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> i have 15 x 1ml sus
> 
> 10ml black widow test 400
> 
> ...


oh and how long would you like to stay on for???


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

jw007 said:


> oh and how long would you like to stay on for???


8 weeks


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> Hi there
> 
> i want to go on a cycle and put on size and strength.
> 
> ...


Is this this going to be your first cycle. I noticed you was asking about injecting on another thread and it made me think you still relatively new to this.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

jw007 said:


> cool:thumbup1:
> 
> how much you weigh and how tall and how many cycles you done mate???
> 
> ...


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

miller25 said:


> Is this this going to be your first cycle. I noticed you was asking about injecting on another thread and it made me think you still relatively new to this.


now before i used to have a mate hu used to inject me hu been on steroids for 15 years

but he moved away due to job loss n now i have to do it myself


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

How many cycles have you actually ran?


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> How many cycles have you actually ran?


2cycles


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> 2cycles


On the basis of 2 cycles 2ml sus per week for 10 week


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> i have 15 x 1ml sus
> 
> 10ml black widow test 400
> 
> ...


If thats what you have, In brief

weeks 1-4

50mg oxy day (nice front load)

weeks 1-10

1ml sus 250

1ml enan 250

1ml test 400

Total 900mg test

weeks 10 -12

2 ml viromone E3 days

50mg oxy day

Start PCT roughly week after last prop shot and a day or 2 after last oxy

Run HCG throughout cycle at 200-400iu Every 3-5 days

save proviron for running durring at 50mg day PCT

I dont run PCT as i cruise so get advice elsewhere

Save dBOL and 5 sus for another time or swap 50mg Dbol for the 50mg oxy

I personally depending on level would weeks 1-10 add in 300mg tren enan a week

Test\tren\oxy = Awesome

Im assuming a lot here, but if i had that to hand thats soemthing like i would do


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

jw007 said:


> If thats what you have, In brief
> 
> weeks 1-4
> 
> ...


which tren? and how often shall i take that?

also like week 1-10 you said 1ml sus 1ml tren 1ml test 400...shall i take 3ml at once every week?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> which tren? and how often shall i take that?
> 
> also like week 1-10 you said 1ml sus 1ml tren 1ml test 400...shall i take 3ml at once every week?


tren enanthate mate, just 300mg of it...... brand unimportant...

Yes 3ml once a week is fine:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> which tren? and how often shall i take that?
> 
> also like week 1-10 you said 1ml sus 1ml tren 1ml test 400...shall i take 3ml at once every week?


sorry you have

sus 250

test 250

and BW test 400

so thats 3ml wk

I suggested adding TREN ENANTHATE at 300mg wk so that could be 4ml plus in total, shot same time fine


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

jw007 said:


> tren enanthate mate, just 300mg of it...... brand unimportant...
> 
> Yes 3ml once a week is fine:thumbup1:


tren enanthate i not come across that before... which brand is most commmon?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> tren enanthate i not come across that before... which brand is most commmon?


you posted a thread asking about it???

Its just TREN but a longer acting version soonly has to be shot once a week


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

zainasaurus said:


> tren enanthate i not come across that before... which brand is most commmon?


i need some advice mr hulk... but i dont have the pm feature. am i allowed to give out my phone number on this forum or will i get into trouble?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

zainasaurus said:


> i need some advice mr hulk... but i dont have the pm feature. am i allowed to give out my phone number on this forum or will i get into trouble?


i see your email addy on contacts i will mail you now mate


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jw you make me laugh so much 99% of people on here would of said run a tiny cycle and you go all out love it mate i would run that.

I was lmfao reading that your so unconcervitive you make me want to go paint myself all green lol (do steroids make you gay i feel love for you lol)

To the original poster take his advice and go all out test/tren/oxy's is a wicked mix i was running similar cycle and was growing like never before.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Jay 69 said:


> Jw you make me laugh so much 99% of people on here would of said run a tiny cycle and you go all out love it mate i would run that.
> 
> I was lmfao reading that your so unconcervitive you make me want to go paint myself all green lol (do steroids make you gay i feel love for you lol)
> 
> To the original poster take his advice and go all out test/tren/oxy's is a wicked mix i was running similar cycle and was growing like never before.


Yeah i am gonna follow it...!! sounds like an amazing plan


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jay 69 said:


> Jw you make me laugh so much 99% of people on here would of said run a tiny cycle and you go all out love it mate i would run that.
> 
> I was lmfao reading that your so unconcervitive you make me want to go paint myself all green lol (do steroids make you gay i feel love for you lol)
> 
> To the original poster take his advice and go all out test/tren/oxy's is a wicked mix i was running similar cycle and was growing like never before.


Well i dont remember him asking for a lecture, All i see is him saying what he had and best way to take it.. which he prob will anyway?

Way i suggested is prob what i would do, right or wrong its individual..

Also 1g a week IMO is not a huge amount, but who am i to tell people anyway, plus guy is much bigger than a few who gave advice intially..

However I will say ensure you have a decent diet, lots info on this site,eat enough calories to make cycle worth while..

Also have an AI or serm at Hand ie letero or nolvadex (which you have) in case you get any Gyno (b1tch tits) on course....

much love

HULK SWOLE:beer:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Well i dont remember him asking for a lecture, All i see is him saying what he had and best way to take it.. which he prob will anyway?
> 
> Way i suggested is prob what i would do, right or wrong its individual..
> 
> ...


brilliant, i love the cycles you recommend. straight to the point and no bull.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Best cycle for size and strength would involve...

Drol / Tren / Test


----------

